

Apple swallows Aussie startup company’s name – HealthKit - MattF
http://www.news.com.au/finance/small-business/apple-swallows-aussie-startup-companys-name-healthkit-and-their-worldembracing-idea/story-fn9evb64-1226943793182

======
dang
A dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7850456](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7850456).
Since it's not clear which is the best url, we'll add this link to that
thread.

